# Woman uses BJJ to protect herself



## Charlemagne (Jul 25, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1625854867437068
			




Well done!


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 26, 2017)

Well she didnt just use Jiu Jitsu did she, she set it up with punches which she obviously trains as well as seen in the video. That's my thoughts on Jiu Jitsu it's a good style but you need to know how to strike as well. If she didnt know how to strike she wouldn't have been able to get her into the position to take her down. To me Jiu Jitsu is a great style but I definently wouldn't be comfortable with it being all I know. Also she made a mistake turning her back on her which was obviously shown as she got punched


----------



## Charlemagne (Jul 26, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Well she didnt just use Jiu Jitsu did she, she set it up with punches which she obviously trains as well as seen in the video. That's my thoughts on Jiu Jitsu it's a good style but you need to know how to strike as well. If she didnt know how to strike she wouldn't have been able to get her into the position to take her down. To me Jiu Jitsu is a great style but I definently wouldn't be comfortable with it being all I know. Also she made a mistake turning her back on her which was obviously shown as she got punched



She definitely used punches.  Fair point.  Of course, classicially, Jiu-Jitsu did teach some striking, as can be seen in the early GJJ videos.  But yes, I agree with your point that having a striking game is important.


----------



## Steve (Jul 26, 2017)

I think it's great that she felt empowered to act.  BJJ is one great way to give people the confidence to fight back when necessary, and it seems that often, the will to fight back is what really matters, more than technique or anything else.


----------

